

Codenvy Introduces Meter-Based IDE - TylerJewell
http://blog.codenvy.com/3-9-pay-as-you-go-ide/

======
TylerJewell
Hi everyone. I am founder of Codenvy. We are introducing pay-as-you-go
metering and pricing construct. This effectively unlocks all limits in the
system and lets users create as many projects, workspaces, and machines as
they'd like. IDE time is free. We count time used for machines to perform
builds and runs, and then measure that consumption for billable elements. All
users have a free monthly allotment, and then a credit card can be added for
any other consumption. Pre-paid bulk purchases can also be made. All users
optionally have always-on machines if they'd like, or to use machines that are
only active for the duration of a build / run event. We hope the community
provides feedback on the new system and gets value out of it.

------
lynnlangit
We use Codenvy for TeachingKidsProgramming for this reason. Plus they have
excellent support for Java IDE features.

------
bmestrallet
Cloud == Elasticity + Multi tenancy + Meter based pricing ==> Codenvy == The
Cloud Development Environment !

